# Working with minutes and seconds in Excel



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

I've inputted a list of songs and their running time and I added the total running time in a cell (using Excel 2007). The problem is the formats in the Time and Custom categories are all based on time in the day and none deal with strictly minutes and seconds (e.g., running time).

How do I format cells so that they are entered as minutes and seconds in the running time sense and not the time of day sense?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Select the cells. Right click-->Format cells, then choose Custom, and scroll down and choose this one:

[h]:mm:ss


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried that and when I enter 4:21 in the cell, it automatically enters 4:21:00, which is 4 hours, 21 minutes and 0 seconds and the formula bar reads "4:21:00 AM".

Any other ideas?


----------



## edhicks (Jun 30, 2008)

DIGITY

Try this
Enter time as 0:2:30 for 2 minutes 32 seconds with format of h:mm:ss
enter all times in same manner 
Sum formula will work see the attached file.

Stay tuned
Some one else may provide a better answer


----------

